
Is it maintained? check the activity of open source projects - ferrantim
http://isitmaintained.com/
======
ferrantim
This is pretty cool, although I'm not sure I agree with the "ratings", eg the
color coding. New projects have lots of issues that take a long time to
resolve, but that does not mean the project is not maintained, which is what a
red rating implies. Still, nice to have an at a glance view.

